# Chi Acting weird need advice



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All,
I've posted somewhere here but can't find it now, think it was on the newbie corner. sorry if I am doing it twice.
I am at my wits end with my little 3 year old chihuahua,
I have a 3 year old female Chihuahua and a few months ago when she was sitting on my lap at night she would suddenly start to growl softly then jerk up and bark or cry at what seems to be nothing, like the air. She is not asleep, now it's getting worse, she seems spooked. Petria sleeps on my bed and this behaviour is getting worse, as soon as she is on the bed, she starts quitely growling then she gets louder and louder and jerks around, sometimes into a ball as though she is trying to get to her behind, she doesn't have worms. I try to calm her by patting her and talking to her but nothing works. When Petria wants to sleep during the day she goes in her own bed in a play pen that is not locked, the gate is open. I have never heard her growl or carry on when she is in her doggie bed. When she wants to come onto my lap I pick her up and within seconds she will start the growling and jerking. Last night I was so exhausted as this went on for hours. I finally put her in her bed out in the lounge room but she came back in to me and begged at the side of the bed. I picked her up and straight away jerking and growling and barking. I couldn't stand it any longer so put her back in her bed and closed my bedroom door, all was quiet then ( I think). I couldn't hear her making any noises. What could be wrong with her?. I thought something must be wrong with her brain.
Thank you for any advice. BTW I did mention this to my vet when she had her last check up but he didn't pay much attention to it, but it wasn't as bad then, I thought she seemed spooked at the time, and was just growling when on my lap not when she was on my bed.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sorry , I can see how this would make you so upset, the only idea that I have is maybe she is having mini seizures. Or something is hurting her, like a pinched nerve, this is all guessing, but I would talk to a vet that takes you seriously.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

If you can, video tape one of her episodes. It will be a good way to show the vet exactly what is going on.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Evelyn. Tape an episode and show to your vet. It does sound like seizures to me too. Or something neurological with her neck/spine.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Many thanks for all your advice. I will try to do a video of her. Also, take her to my Vet.
thanks again,
Joan.
.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wondering about 'focal' epilepsy? They 'see' things that aren't there. My chi has them, and her playpen is her 'safe' spot. She doesn't seem to get upset in there. She is on phenobarbital, which does help. A video, might help your vet.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Susan for that suggestion, I had to look that up on google. Wow, you could be right, although Petria's head doesn't shake it seems her whole body is afftected. I just wrote a long post but have no idea where it went here. Anyway, I am quiet worried now so off to the Vet very soon. Last night I let Petria come to bed with me and she started as soon as the light went out. I try to calm her down but she did it again so I put her in her play pen but she cried so much I had to let her back in with me. Shad had another episode but settled after awhile.
She does seem to "see things". one night when she was having an episode I put the light on and she seemed to to looking at something that wasn't there, she seemed to be following something with her eyes and even looked at the ceiling, I thought ' "I have a ghost in the house." she seemed spooked.
I hope you see this post.
thanks again will let you know what happens at the Vet. I've had a medical procedure myself so not too well but will get to Vet very soon. I am so worried about my baby.
thanks again,
Joan.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I hate to be the weirdo here but if the vet can't find anything, it might be worthwhile to at least shoot a call to a paranormal expert.

We had something odd in our house once...only me and the dog could see him. It is possible there is something there, not necessarily something malicious, but that she is aware of and is stressing her out. The spirit we had was a male..I believe a murder victim, he was always around water as if he had been sunken in the reservoir. I almost called the cops to ask if someone of that description had gone missing.

Please do see the vet though. There's no real proof of such things, (I did see one though) and it could be a medical reason.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

I meant to say that I tried to do the video with my mobile phone but I wasn't quick enough, the episode only lasts for a second or two. Petria doesn't seem to have this when she is in her play pen so I don't understand that, does she feel unsafe with me?, that would be terrible, I've always loved her so much.I've had six Chi's over the years and never had a proble. I have another one too now, Jacinta is 9 years old an no worries with her. I have to sedate Petria to get her nails cut by the groomers and I've always been able to do this myself with all my Chi's. But the Vet gave me tablets to sedate her otherwise the groomer won't do it. 
thanks again,
Joan.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know where my posts are going, I just posted another one but it's not here. 
Oh dear....that's scary. I must admit I got the creeps the night Petria was looking at what seemed to be "nothing".
I had tmore to say but my posts are not appearing so not sure what is wrong.
Joan.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

I have sent 2 posts that are not showing here so not sure what is wrong.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope the vet takes you serious and gives her the meds that she needs, for both your sakes, so the 2 of you can get some rest.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

IF something is there, which there may be nothing, and it has not done anything but hang around so far, it is unlikely it plans to.

Might even just be energy, which isn't sentient and just kind of floats.

But, that said, we had a rescue kitten who seemed to be schizophrenic and see things that were not there. He would attack those things, even crashing into walls or attacking people by accident. There was definitely nothing there as the other animals saw nothing, and he was neurologically impaired, deaf, etc.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What did the Vet say?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I hate to be the weirdo here but if the vet can't find anything, it might be worthwhile to at least shoot a call to a paranormal expert.
> 
> We had something odd in our house once...only me and the dog could see him. It is possible there is something there, not necessarily something malicious, but that she is aware of and is stressing her out. The spirit we had was a male..I believe a murder victim, he was always around water as if he had been sunken in the reservoir. I almost called the cops to ask if someone of that description had gone missing.
> 
> Please do see the vet though. There's no real proof of such things, (I did see one though) and it could be a medical reason.


There could be something to what you are saying! I know, now I'm weird! But really, we had a dog once that every once in a while would get spooked, at what we would think is "nothing." But by the look on the dog, and the situation, and the fact that this dog was perfectly fine, til old age, I couldn't help but feel that something was going on. 

We have to remember, dogs and cats, can tell things before we us!

But I hope it is something that the vets can find a solution to so that you can put your mind at ease!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> There could be something to what you are saying! I know, now I'm weird! But really, we had a dog once that every once in a while would get spooked, at what we would think is "nothing." But by the look on the dog, and the situation, and the fact that this dog was perfectly fine, til old age, I couldn't help but feel that something was going on.
> 
> We have to remember, dogs and cats, can tell things before we us!
> 
> But I hope it is something that the vets can find a solution to so that you can put your mind at ease!


Well, I didn't believe in that sort of thing until it happened to me and now I'm a definite believer.

My lab never barks but when it was in my house she was barking at nothing. She once howled asking to go out (also unusual) and when put out, took off barking. Then appeared to panic and bolted inside with her tail tucked. I was watching and never saw anything.

Thankfully, he is gone now. It was my mother's house, where I no longer live, and I actually left for quite some time because of the presence. 

I, too, hope it's easily cured by a vet and not something strange.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Many thanks everyone for your input. I'm getting the creeps thinking there may be a "presence" in my house. My Chihuahua that passed away 3 years ago used to act weird sometimes, she would walk around the house but just stay along the walls, around and around the room she would go. I used to think she was spooked but it only happened a couple of times. She did it at my friends house when I stayed there too.

Anyhow, I took Petria to my Vet 2 days ago. He said in his opinion she is not having seizures. I asked it it could be focal epilepsy, he said no. He said it's probably neurological. I thought that was the brain?, he said it's the nervous system but coming from her brain. I knew Petria has a luxating patella, but so far doesn't seem to be painful, her knee doesn't pop out very often but when it does she lets me massage it back and doesn't seem sore, she is a bit of a screamer so I know if it was hurting her she would scream or not let me touch her. When he was testing her back legs he thought something else was going on with her leg and commented that she is not a good specimen of a Chihuahua. I bought her from a so called reputable breeder too and paid $1.200 for her. Petria's tongue is too big for her mouth and it hangs out all the time. The breeder did tell me she had an overshot jaw but her tongue was not hanging out then, she was only 500 grams at 3 months. Now she is 2.6 kilos and not overfed. I do give her the odd treat so have to stop that the Vet said.
He gave her an injection of Steriod with anti inflammatory, and told me to call him this coming Monday if things have not changed. My son said steriods take a while to work so not much has changed, except she is now vomiting, she is still jerking, barking and seems to be attacking her rear. 
Last night I was able to get a video of her with my mobile phone. Because she only does this when she is in my bed or on my lap I decided to go to bed early and read a book. Petria always wants to be with me so she laid on top of the bed and I knew she would have one of her episodes,so I had the phone ready. I'll be able to show the vet if he wants to see her again. 
today is Saturday here in AU, so one more day then I will ring to tell him what is happening with her.
Sorry for the long post,
thanks againm
Joan.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Joan, I didn't realise you were in Aus too. Whereabouts are you? There is a fantastic Holistic (but normal too) vet in Brisbane who works between a Uni type hospital and her surgery/clinic in Greenslopes.

Her name is Elaine, Animal Wellness Greenslopes - I would call her and ask if she can recommend anyone closest to you if you're not in Brissy. She's also a brilliant human naturopath.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Aussie Lass,
Thank you for that information. I am in Hervey Bay, and no way of getting to Brisbane with Petria. I do drive but not to Brisbane. However, I will call Elaine and maybe she can recommend someone up here. I am willing to try anything at this stage.
Regards,
Joan.


----------

